# English food shop



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, Just after a response to a question. Does anyone in the Tomar area think there is a need for a shop selling good old English food and products?

Rik lane:


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

moggy666 said:


> Hi, Just after a response to a question. Does anyone in the Tomar area think there is a need for a shop selling good old English food and products?
> 
> Rik lane:


I don't live in the area but the one that opened by us has been invaluable, so if there isn't one out there yet it could be a good move.
Then again you've already got most things available in the supermarkets.
I have noticed that the one by us is a hub for advertising local expat business information.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There are plans for a delivery service to Tomar, that are in an advanced stage. I did look into expanding UnionJacs when I owned it into Tomar and found it wasn't viable. If you would like further details please pm me and I will give you any help you may require.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A servcie to serve the Tomar area bu Unionjacs as Silvers says is in a very advanced stage. So keep a look out and see what is on offer.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think there is a need for a shop in Tomar, there is a large and increasing expat community in the Tomar region, who at the moment travel quite far to buy stuff, so a local shop would probably be well used.
equaly if union jacs are going to offer a delivery service to Tomar that would work well too. i think its a great idea.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> I think there is a need for a shop in Tomar, there is a large and increasing expat community in the Tomar region, who at the moment travel quite far to buy stuff, so a local shop would probably be well used.
> equaly if union jacs are going to offer a delivery service to Tomar that would work well too. i think its a great idea.


Been chatting to the owners of Unionjacs (Jin and John)and the delivery is NOT just a possibility will as soon as possible be a fact. 
Gather it will be an order online and it will be delivered to Tomar. 
Will find out how often the delivery will be for tjose who live in Tomar area.


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Been chatting to the owners of Unionjacs (Jin and John)and the delivery is NOT just a possibility will as soon as possible be a fact.
> Gather it will be an order online and it will be delivered to Tomar.
> Will find out how often the delivery will be for tjose who live in Tomar area.


That, i supose shows there is a need for a shop. :clap2:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

moggy666 said:


> That, i supose shows there is a need for a shop. :clap2:


You Really need to PM me.


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

silvers said:


> You Really need to PM me.


Hi Silvers,
How do you PM on here.:confused2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Been chatting to the owners of Unionjacs (Jin and John)and the delivery is NOT just a possibility will as soon as possible be a fact.
> Gather it will be an order online and it will be delivered to Tomar.
> Will find out how often the delivery will be for tjose who live in Tomar area.


Spoke to Jin today and it should be up and running by the end of September. They are in the process of arranging a van with refrigeration. The website wit a full range of their products will soon be on line. 
Delivery to the Tomar area will be once a week....day to be decided!

Keep your eyes and ears open


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

moggy666 said:


> Hi Silvers,
> How do you PM on here.:confused2:


Post a couple more times and it becomes available to you.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Spoke to Jin today and it should be up and running by the end of September. They are in the process of arranging a van with refrigeration. The website wit a full range of their products will soon be on line.
> Delivery to the Tomar area will be once a week....day to be decided!
> 
> Keep your eyes and ears open


 Or maybe someone could do the odd fly over and drop you in a food parcel if you are really desperate ?

:eyebrows:


----------



## Pugsy1956 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi

I am new to the forum and stumbled across this thread. I live in the Arganil area and we have an english food shop opened in Arganil called food4brits. It is really good and has a large stock of british food at ok prices. When I was in there the other day they told me that they are going to start online shopping very soon which may be a help to some of you. I'll post here when it starts.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Pugsy1956 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the forum and stumbled across this thread. I live in the Arganil area and we have an english food shop opened in Arganil called food4brits. It is really good and has a large stock of british food at ok prices. When I was in there the other day they told me that they are going to start online shopping very soon which may be a help to some of you. I'll post here when it starts.


Hi Pugsy

Hi and welcome to the Forum. I met the owners in the supermarket as you come into Arganil from Gois on my last visit. They seem a nice friendly couple. It may be worth a visit once i move over.


----------

